# Dead Island



## abhidev (Feb 23, 2011)

Its a new open world Zombie game....and looks awesome too.
Source


[YOUTUBE]0TyViM7KSdA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qecDJSI3Ncc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pVzRo39P31I[/YOUTUBE]

About the Game
Terror. Violence. Madness. Bedlam. A holiday paradise gone mad. A tropical island turns into total chaos after a mysterious zombie outbreak. Cut off from the rest of the world, the player’s only chance to survive is to fight to the death and find a way to escape from the island.

Dead Island combines first-person action with a heavy focus on melee combat, character development and customization of a vast array of weapons. All of these gameplay features are presented in a dark story inspired by classic zombie movies with a gritty and engrossing campaign that can be played with up to four players in co-op mode.

Set in an open world tropical island, hordes of different festering zombies await players around every corner while they embark on a variety of thrilling missions through the holiday resort. With firearms and ammunition being scarce the player must rely on utilizing found items as weapons for self-defense and fight off zombie hordes in intense melee combat. A diverse range of items can be collected and will later serve to transform the player’s ordinary makeshift weapons into serious instruments of destruction.

In addition to satisfying even the most bloodthirsty action fan’s fantasy, Dead Island also features role-playing elements which allow the player to develop one of the game’s unique character classes according to their preferences, all the while learning new skills and fresh tactics during their journey through the perilous environments of the island. What’s more, anytime during a game up to four players can seamlessly join together and experience the intense combat and immersive story with cooperative gameplay.

With the all-new Chrome Engine 5 powering Dead Island, the game will use the latest installment of Techland’s acclaimed proprietary game engine, allowing the player to experience the tropical island paradise in graphical splendor with diverse environments like lush forests and detailed city environments.

Key Features

First-person melee combat
4-player coop
Weapon customization
Set on an gorgeous open world tropical island
RPG elements for character development
Hordes of gruesome zombies


System Requirements

Minimum:
OS: Windows XP
Processor: Core2Duo 2.66 GHz
Memory: 1 GB RAM
Graphics: ATI 2600XT 512MB VRAM (GeForce 8600GT)
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0C
Hard Drive: 7 GB available hard drive space
Other: keyboard, mouse

Recommended
OS: Windows 7
Processor: Core2Duo 2.66 GHz
Memory: 4 GB RAM
Graphics: GeForce 9600 (1GB)
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0C
Hard Drive: 7 GB available hard drive space
Other: keyboard, mouse


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Dead Island(Source-Tech2)*

Trailer was very good.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

Watched the trailer. It is very good. Hope the gameplay would also be good.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

Trailer was amazing!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks great...but i hope it doesn't get boring like Dead rising-2....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

IGN reveled the ESRB banned logos of Dead Island.

*img545.imageshack.us/img545/8030/deadisland2011032500551.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

is it already out or going to hit in near future?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

Even the release date hasn't been announced yet


----------



## jackpot (Mar 27, 2011)

PS3: Dead Island 

Release Date:
US: August 2011

Source


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ I am more concerned about PC version. Does PC version got a date or not??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

No version has got exact release date. We have to still wait. And, I am sure that this game will release simultaneously on all platforms.


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Guys the cover of this game is revealed finally.
*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/117/1171539/dead-island-20110531063510600.jpg

Looks good to me.


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2011)

I like the logo. checking trailer now.

beating down zombies with sticks & baseball bats (if they allow) will be real fun.


----------



## varunb (Jul 28, 2011)

*About the Game*
Terror. Violence. Madness. Bedlam. A holiday paradise gone mad. A tropical island turns into total chaos after a mysterious zombie outbreak. Cut off from the rest of the world, the player’s only chance to survive is to fight to the death and find a way to escape from the island.

Dead Island combines first-person action with a heavy focus on melee combat, character development and customization of a vast array of weapons. All of these gameplay features are presented in a dark story inspired by classic zombie movies with a gritty and engrossing campaign that can be played with up to four players in co-op mode.

Set in an open world tropical island, hordes of different festering zombies await players around every corner while they embark on a variety of thrilling missions through the holiday resort. With firearms and ammunition being scarce the player must rely on utilizing found items as weapons for self-defense and fight off zombie hordes in intense melee combat. A diverse range of items can be collected and will later serve to transform the player’s ordinary makeshift weapons into serious instruments of destruction.

In addition to satisfying even the most bloodthirsty action fan’s fantasy, Dead Island also features role-playing elements which allow the player to develop one of the game’s unique character classes according to their preferences, all the while learning new skills and fresh tactics during their journey through the perilous environments of the island. What’s more, anytime during a game up to four players can seamlessly join together and experience the intense combat and immersive story with cooperative gameplay.

With the all-new Chrome Engine 5 powering Dead Island, the game will use the latest installment of Techland’s acclaimed proprietary game engine, allowing the player to experience the tropical island paradise in graphical splendor with diverse environments like lush forests and detailed city environments.

*Key Features*

First-person melee combat
4-player coop
Weapon customization
Set on an gorgeous open world tropical island
RPG elements for character development
Hordes of gruesome zombies


*System Requirements*

Minimum:
OS: Windows XP
Processor: Core2Duo 2.66 GHz
Memory: 1 GB RAM
Graphics: ATI 2600XT 512MB VRAM (GeForce 8600GT)
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0C
Hard Drive: 7 GB available hard drive space
Other: keyboard, mouse

Recommended
OS: Windows 7
Processor: Core2Duo 2.66 GHz
Memory: 4 GB RAM
Graphics: GeForce 9600 (1GB)
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0C
Hard Drive: 7 GB available hard drive space
Other: keyboard, mouse


[YOUTUBE]0TyViM7KSdA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qecDJSI3Ncc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pVzRo39P31I[/YOUTUBE]


I think I am going to buy this game even if it releases in India or not.
Buy -> *store.steampowered.com/app/91310/


EDIT: sorry. I must have forgotten that a thread alrdy existed. Mod pls merge it with the original. Thnx


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2011)

Thread merged.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2011)

updated the thread from varunB's post....


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 28, 2011)

The only game that got first person melee correct was Sega's Condemned : Criminal Origins. Dark, creepy and haunting. The sequel was meh..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> The only game that got first person melee correct was Sega's Condemned : Criminal Origins. Dark, creepy and haunting. The sequel was meh..


And you forgot Mirror's Edge. This game is FP but has nice melee.


----------



## Maddd (Jul 30, 2011)

Waiting for a zoombie fun...but this is fps


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2011)

@gameranand: the poster is really nice


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Can somebody develop a FPS without zombies, supernatural elements, mutants, aliens and World War?

I am tired of all these...


----------



## Maddd (Jul 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Can somebody develop a FPS without zombies, supernatural elements, mutants, aliens and World War?
> 
> I am tired of all these...



very simple  just play Thief : Deadly shadows


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Even that was supposed to release, in a new version, of course, this year. No news what happened to it.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Can somebody develop a FPS without zombies, supernatural elements, mutants, aliens and World War?
> 
> I am tired of all these...


Yeah well you need a reason to kill right??? These are the reasons to kill people. Why would you kill people other than this one??? Unless developers come with a new story of course and this looks a long way. 
Anyways Far Cry series oh wait Far Cry 2 and 3 don't have supernatural power or world war and there are many others also. Try them. 



Zangetsu said:


> @gameranand: the poster is really nice


Thanks.


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Send me the Far Cry 3 DVD immediately. 

Couple of games that immediately coming to mind, where you don't have zombies and all - Max Payne & No One Lives Forever 2 (NOLF 2 did have some robotic creatures though, but that's tolerable, even FEAR was good, I was mostly killing humans). Why developers don't want us to kill humans, except in a battlefield type of situation???


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Send me the Far Cry 3 DVD immediately.


Its not released yet. Its still under development. Although you can play Far Cry 2. In that game you only have to kill humans and that game ain't a WW or a battlefield game.
Other games for you that came to my mind are
1.Bioshock Series (you have supernatural powers but still damn good shooter)
2.Brink
3.Bulletstorm
4.FEAR series
5.Just Cause series
6.Red Faction Guirella
7.Tom Clancy's Rain bow Six Vegas series
8.Tom Clancy's GRAW
9.Wheelman

In all above games you only have to kill humans except Bioshock in which you have to kill what to say hmm....mutated humans.
No war is going on in any of these games. I hope you like my suggestions. Enjoy.


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, FEAR is definitely the best FPS I have ever played. Bioshock was good. And I think I might just try Bulletstorm.

Another question, after seeing the trailer and all, I feel like this game is more or less like Dead Rising with a lot more complexity may be. Is it true or am I missing something?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yeah, FEAR is definitely the best FPS I have ever played. Bioshock was good. And I think I might just try Bulletstorm.
> 
> Another question, after seeing the trailer and all, I feel like this game is more or less like Dead Rising with a lot more complexity may be. Is it true or am I missing something?


Nah its different. Its a kick ass game with loads of fun and just fun. You'll enjoy it very much. See the Thread of Bulletstorm to get idea about the game other user's viewpoint.


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Eh, you get me wrong. I was asking if Dead Island is similar to Dead Rising or not?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2011)

Skud said:


> Eh, you get me wrong. I was asking if Dead Island is similar to Dead Rising or not?


Hmm...More or less yes. But its not that crazy as Dead Rising though.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2011)

Graphics are like crysis.


----------



## varunb (Aug 1, 2011)

I am pretty sure that the only thing that you might find similar in DR2 & Dead Island 2 is weapon modding to little extent & free roaming. Apart from these, I don't find find any similarity b/w their gameplay. I am also believing that pirates won't have a good time with this game cos it requires Steamworks & leveling up like in Killing floor.

Dead island's characters.

First Character is :
*Name : Xian Mei*

Xian Mei is an employee at the Royal Palm Resort, born and raised in China, she chose an occupation that allowed her to leave her country of birth in order to experience different people and cultures - Banoi is her first placement outside of her homeland.

She is a fast learner, intelligent, and also - as a passionate sportswoman - quick on her feet. Having just arrived at the island, Xian Mei was responsible for a myriad of menial tasks at the hotel, before starting work as a receptionist. This opportunity to meet and greet all the different nationalities that visited the hotel was ideal for Xian Mei, as it provided a perfect source of inspiration for her dreams of travelling the globe.

That is of course, before suddenly the world around her begins to crumble...

Second Character is :
*Name: Sam B*

A one-hit-wonder rap star of fading fame, Sam B was booked by the Royal Palms Resort Hotel to perform his well known song "Who do You Voodoo?" at a high profile hotel party. He gladly took the chance to play this gig.

Once strong, self-confident and proud, Sam B has had a troubled past and a history of drug and alcohol abuse, as his private life became caught in a haze of fake friends and bad advisors.

Trying to pick up the pieces and earn some extra cash, he suddenly finds himself surrounded by a whole lot of different problems...

Third Character is :
*Name: Logan*

A former American football star, spoiled by life and successful in every possible way, Logan's ego finally put an end to his bright future. Taking part in a reckless street race with tragic consequences, Logan not only killed a young woman - his unfortunate passenger; he also fractured his knee, putting an end to his sports career. His fall from stardom inevitably followed and he plunged swiftly into a life of bitterness and despair. In an attempt to get away from the demons hunting him, he gladly takes the chance to experience the beauties and wonders of Banoi.

Soon enough though the getaway he was dreaming about turns into a real life nightmare...

Fourth Character is :
*Name: Purna*

Not Revealed Yet...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> Graphics are like crysis.


Far from it. Call of Juarez: The Cartel was the advent of Chrome Engine 5 and believe me, the game's graphics were a pile of poop on the consoles. Though, the PC version _might_ have a different story. But even from the gameplay videos of Dead Island, the graphics are anything, but impressive. Heck, Left 4 Dead's character models & weapon detail look better then this game.


----------



## varunb (Aug 1, 2011)

*IGN Hands on Preview -> Dead Island: Slice and Dice in Paradise*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2011)

Co-Op footage (Italian commentary):

[youtube]u7uDYD_etnE&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

I liked the gameplay but not that mush. Gore level was good and throwing that hammer was fun but killing them with wrench was not that good for me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 11, 2011)

Co-Op trailer:

[youtube]q80JDVLREU0&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ lol, seems like L4D in Crysis-like environment. (I'm not commenting on graphics though )


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

this game will be more bloody,gory & zombies in bikinis....


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 11, 2011)

Let's hope it prove it be as addicting as L4D! 
Melee Attacks seems to be of variety.


----------



## varunb (Aug 12, 2011)

The First 16 mins:

‘Dead Island’ - The First 16 Minutes Of Gameplay [Video] » MTV Multiplayer


----------



## varunb (Aug 17, 2011)

Alright guys I have got a wonderful news for you.

*SAVE 35% NOW on BUYING DEAD ISLAND* *(20% voucher discount + 15% preorder discount)
*
1. Head over to Green Man Gaming

2. Preorder Dead Island

3. When it asks for voucher code, use any of these vouchers: 
*SUNNY-SAVER-20PEC
20PEC-FACEB-SAVER
HAPPY-PAYDA-YSITE
GUNNI-NGFOR-GAMES
READY-UPDEA-ISLAN*

Thats it. Its completely genuine & safe to use. 

The only downside is that you won't get the preorder weapon item: The Ripper. This item is only available through Steam. Rest assured, you will get the Bloodbath DLC.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2011)

Reviews are out!Dead Island Review - Xbox 360 News at IGN


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2011)

^^


> I'd slaughter every zombie I saw, but by the time I got to the city and found tight alleyways overrun with monsters, I began to just run from objective to objective. No longer was I playing a game -- I was focusing on survival as if I were the one running from Point A to Point B.



Sounds fun !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 5, 2011)

Vamsi, Gaurav, Sam & Ankur, which one of you peeps are in for co-op?

@varun: Did you get the game from there? How much did it cost you in INR? The pre-order discount is 15% as per the site, not 25%.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm in. Count me in for co-op.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with skud, its more like dead rising.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Sep 5, 2011)

Eh..so , is this game worth getting or not?


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 5, 2011)

@Ethan
I am also in. I have applied for Reliance 1Mbps connection yesterday.
Hopefully I will get it by Wednesday.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 5, 2011)

you guys havent completed l4d2 yet and jumping on this one.First tell me should i delete that.

Anyways this game is not available yet will join when it is.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> Eh, you get me wrong. I was asking if Dead Island is similar to Dead Rising or not?



Its like same i hope so , no weapons only handmade weapons in the open world !


----------



## varunb (Sep 7, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> @varun: Did you get the game from there? How much did it cost you in INR? The pre-order discount is 15% as per the site, not 25%.



Hmmmm. Well the preorder cost is $42.45 or something like this. Then just before purchasing, I used my preorder voucher code & the final price was $33.96. All in all, I had to pay Rs 1619.65 including the foreign currency exchange price. After the purchase, I got my key instantly.

My game will unlock on September 9 so I will play for a few hours, beat the heck out of some zombies  & let you all know how the game is.



Tachyon1986 said:


> Eh..so , is this game worth getting or not?



The reviews are out & majority of them have given 8/10. The choice is yours. The only thing I would say is either buy now because of the huge discount or dont buy.

    Eurogamer – 6
    TeamXbox – 9
    IGN – 8
    X360A – 84
    Gamers Globe – 7
    ShopTo – 4/6
    Co-Optimus – 4.5/5 (General), 5/5 (Co-op)
    Videogame.it – 4/5
    Gameswelt.de – 86 percent
    GameTrailers – 8.5
    FZ.se – 4/5
    Game Informer – 8.5
    MediaKick – B+
    Joystiq – 3/5
    Destructoid – 7
    Gamefront – 65
    JV.com – 16/20
    Eurogamer.de – 6



nilgtx260 said:


> I agree with skud, its more like dead rising.



Below is the review I found on Cooptimus & this is what he had to say:



> I hate saying that a game is a cross between game X and game Y, but writing this review is keeping me from Dead Island, so I’m going to do it anyway. I'd have to say the game reminds me of *Borderlands *mixed with your bloodiest zombie wet dreams and then infused with a healthy dose of first person, panicked, flailing, melee combat. There’s also hints of *Fallout 3* in the game as well, both in terms of the RPG elements and the ridiculously gory violence. Top that all off with some gratuitous potty mouths and you’ve got a recipe for one Dead Island and a very Mature rating.



*EDIT*: I unlocked this game today using a trick & played it for 15-20 mins & I can say that I will surely enjoy it. 

*Gameplay*
Melee is great. Its not like you can keep the LMB pressed & their heads thinking their heads will just get knocked off when approach you. The timing has to be right. Once they pounce on you, its tricky to kick them away cos you will have to press either LMB or RMB according to the instructions flashing on your screen. 

*Graphics* are very good & the scenery is beautiful. The beaches look real nice as well as well as the interiors. I had already figured it out when I saw the youtube footages that I won't get disappointed with the graphics of this game.

Thats all I can say atm.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 7, 2011)

Played the prologue and I am glad to inform that I didn't face any technical issues yet. No CTD, no freezing, no stuttering or any other weird anomalies. The game runs butter smooth with maxed out detail and looks really good, much better than CoJ. As I feared, there is no in-game V-Sync option, so I had to force it through D3DOverrider. Just waiting to start off with co-op now.


----------



## varunb (Sep 8, 2011)

Played a coop session with my buddy who also bought this game & its one helluva fun game. I can't imagine the fallout lovers here not wanting to play this game. I will post a coop gameplay video soon.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 9, 2011)

the game " dead slow " not  "dead island"


----------



## varunb (Sep 9, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> the game " dead slow " not  "dead island"



Slow for you but not for others. There are plenty of RPG games like these which are slow but thats how you enjoy the game. Rushing will only spoil it.


----------



## max_007 (Sep 9, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> the game " dead slow " not  "dead island"


exactly  f*cking boring


----------



## quan chi (Sep 9, 2011)

It is not meant for single player.L4D series also is boring for single player.Co-op is best for these titles.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2011)

guys...pls elaborate more to clarify your points...y u found it dead slow?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 9, 2011)

varunb said:


> Slow for you but not for others. There are plenty of RPG games like these which are slow but thats how you enjoy the game. Rushing will only spoil it.



gaming strategy implies the game should be more enthusiastic & should eager wat next could happen . I meant the SLOW in term which is same routine game play just like DEAD RISING , but dead rising is filled with lots of features around the game .

so i assure those who likes to play singles player with this game , get a GI JOE toy its worth it


----------



## varunb (Sep 10, 2011)

Quanchi has already said what I wanted to say. Play coop or dont install.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 11, 2011)

*Island of Banoi*

*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg9/scaled.php?server=9&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg823/scaled.php?server=823&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 12, 2011)

@quan chi
Screenshot are not looking sharp enough.
What settings were you on??
Next time I will also take some.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 12, 2011)

^^all maxed.Thats because the size has been reduced.and i am on a prehistoric crt monitor.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2011)

Why don't you post the screenshots in the order they were posted on TE?


----------



## quan chi (Sep 12, 2011)

*Rendezvous at Banoi*​
A meeting was fixed at the island of banoi.These are some postcards from that island.

1.We all meet at the appointed place.
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg830/scaled.php?server=830&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

2.We explore
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg718/scaled.php?server=718&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

3.Booked a perfect beach side resort with a pvt swimming pool.
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg94/scaled.php?server=94&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

4.all of us got bored and tried to do something different.er...why not play pool football.
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg577/scaled.php?server=577&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

5.After getting heavily drunk!(the three of them) We saw a car approaching.Requested the owner to give us a trial or rent it for some hours.But he refused and was arrogant.Beaten the driver (image censored) and took his car.
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg689/scaled.php?server=689&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

6.Now the question is who will drive the car.Now every drunken member started considering himself as Michael Schumacher.Therefore somehow the three inebriated persons managed to get a car for themselves.(owners met the same fate as the former one)
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg855/scaled.php?server=855&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

And the race began.

*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg190/scaled.php?server=190&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

7.This is what happens when you drink and drive.

I.gaurav's car
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg6/scaled.php?server=6&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

II.Samer and ethan's car
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg856/scaled.php?server=856&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

er....these two were playing dashing car using real cars!

8.Atlast after getting crashed and beaten everyone decided that it should be nice if we go back to our resort
and enjoy the beach there.Therefore we left for the resort.
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg824/scaled.php?server=824&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

9.We at the resort.
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg9/scaled.php?server=9&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium

10.Ciao.
*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg823/scaled.php?server=823&filename=deadislandgame201109102.jpg&res=medium


----------



## varunb (Sep 14, 2011)

Alright. Here's my gameplay video as promised.  
Will upload more funny ones later.

[YOUTUBE]DurJEuU9nHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2011)

OH.....MY.....GOD! We just got brutally raped while doing "The Third Head of Cerberus" side quest. The area had innumerable amount of zombies spawning up. The worst part were that the 'Infected' zombies were more in number and these f*ckers are fast, and rowdy. I would just die, re-spawn and die again. Our whole team took a massive hit.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2011)

Level up first


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 17, 2011)

I was ahead of everyone else in the party (lvl 26), but they proved too much.
Perhaps we should complete other side missions first.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2011)

Playing as Logan Carter and currently on level 12 and doing each and every side quest possible along with the main quests. The gameplay feels groovy


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2011)

This game is somewhat different.It dosent have the charm or adrenaline rush of l4d series.But yes it has the system of leveling up to keep you hooked up.


----------



## varunb (Sep 19, 2011)

I completed this game last week. Its a great game. I am kinda playing it again to level up & keep me occupied for the time being. Also, there are some DLCs that are coming soon. Bloodbath will probably release next month. After that there's Ryder White DLC so I guess I will enjoy it more when the DLCs show up. If anyone here has bought the game or wanna so LAN with me & my frnd then lemme know.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> Level up first


Try visiting the quarantine area and you'll be in for a surprise. It's not about leveling up to have an upper hand out here, it's a question of surviving an onslaught of non-stop wave of zombies. Enemies will scale according to your level, so this area had all level 22 Zombies, which was the lowest level in our team. Like Sam mentioned, he was on level 26 and was still screwed. The only safe place were the roof-tops, which got over-run by the 'Infected(s)' once they saw us trying to sneak past them.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2011)

Now on Act II - level 18 and and the city of Moresby really look all messed up and the Zombies became more aggressive than ever.

BTW, can anyone tell me where I can find a vehicle in this city


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> Now on Act II - level 18 and and the city of Moresby really look all messed up and the Zombies became more aggressive than ever.
> 
> BTW, can anyone tell me where I can find a vehicle in this city



We also didn't find any and there doesn't seems to be any room left in the streets to drive anyway. Of course we would like to overrun the zombies..


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2011)

I found a working vehicle ( a blue colored pickup van ) at Moresby inside of the water pump station and the best thing is you can drive this thing on the nearby roads


----------



## quan chi (Oct 10, 2011)

update​we are almost towards the end of this game.we are on Chapter 14(ACT IV.chapter 16 is the final one)
whew! we did completed tons of side quests though around 70 may be.our levels are 32+.most probably in another sitting we may finish it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2011)

I've completed this game a few days ago


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 15, 2011)

Game complete, Had loads of fun  .Final boss was lame  
Following are the stats :

*Allwyn :*
*i54.tinypic.com/2gubp4w.jpg

*Quan Chi :*
*i53.tinypic.com/10ibex4.jpg

*Tarey_g :*
*i51.tinypic.com/15nsivr.jpg

*Sameer.pur :*
*i52.tinypic.com/2n8sd55.jpg


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah.. even though I killed less, I was on level 38 (highest in party).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 15, 2011)

Yep. It was decent enough, not as good as Borderlands, but still good for a single play-through. Would probably load it up again once we get the DLCs.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2011)

Except the beautiful scenery towards the end it has no fun.single player is seriously a "no-go".since we were in a group we cracked some funny jokes pertaining to the game characters to rip apart the boredom.btw missions are monotonous and many times repetitive.
For a co-op game it was decent enough but nothing compared to l4d series.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2011)

in the last boss fight I had to load it several times from checkpoint to defeat the boss as I was playing in Sp mode though in co-op mode then it would be a lot easier.

one thing I missed sorely in this game was there's is no real night environment in this game - a survival horror game with night ( read dark ) environment creates a chilling effect and bcoz of this the flashlight is almost useless in this game.

I liked Weapon Mods and Customization in this game and this is the first Zombie game in which we can actually drive a vehicle - the fast travel feature also saved a lot of time but this all was in some previous game titles - this game only combined those features and packed it into a survival horror though one new thing I liked a lot is zombie kicking - that felt really good


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 15, 2011)

In our boss fight, it ended with just two frag grenades, unfortunately three party members were also in the range of those grenades..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 15, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> yeah.. even though I killed less, I was on level 38 (highest in party).


Show-off! 

I have to agree with topgear about the night environment. I would have been great to have a dynamic day-night cycle in the game. I mean, it had weather shifts, but no night time set-up. The sewer levels were creepy. I understand the beach part being all sunny weather, but at least the Jungle could have been 10 times more scary, if we had night gameplay. I'm sure someone over at steam forums were working on a mod for it.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 15, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Show-off!





Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have to agree with topgear about the night environment. I would have been great to have a dynamic day-night cycle in the game. I mean, it had weather shifts, but no night time set-up. The sewer levels were creepy. I understand the beach part being all sunny weather, but at least the Jungle could have been 10 times more scary, if we had night gameplay. I'm sure someone over at steam forums were working on a mod for it.


One thing I would like to add, if developer have copied so many things from other games, why didn't they copy co-op partner revival from Borderlands or Left 4 Dead.  It would have been a much better experience if Med-kits weren't required for revival.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 15, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> One thing I would like to add, if developer have copied so many things from other games, why didn't they copy co-op partner revival from Borderlands or Left 4 Dead.  It would have been a much better experience if Med-kits weren't required for revival.


Agreed! I believe I have only revived twice in the entire game. We had so many opportunities to revive each other when we were knocked down by a Thug or a RAAM, but this game didn't allow us to.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> in the last boss fight I had to load it several times from checkpoint to defeat the boss as I was playing in Sp mode though in co-op mode then it would be a lot easier.



Attacked the boss on fury/rage mode, and sameer threw 2 grenades which killed him and me, total time less than 30 secs.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2011)

^^Gang bang!thats what we call.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 15, 2011)

quan chi said:


> ^^Gang bang!thats what we call.



Please refrain from posting such ludicrous comments! 

That's okay in our private conference only.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2011)

^^first pls stop quoting such kind of comments.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2011)

It's okay.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2011)

^^


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyways I am gonna keep this game installed for now, We will have fun with it when I have 3-4 laptops at my room. 








Spoiler






quan chi said:


> ^^first pls stop quoting such kind of comments.





quan chi said:


> ^^


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> In our boss fight, it ended with just two frag grenades, unfortunately three party members were also in the range of those grenades..





tarey_g said:


> Attacked the boss on fury/rage mode, and sameer threw 2 grenades which killed him and me, total time less than 30 secs.



that sounds pretty easy - I had to use guns and ( upgraded+moded ) lethal sharp weapons 



quan chi said:


> ^^Gang bang!thats what we call.



 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Show-off!
> 
> I have to agree with topgear about the night environment. I would have been great to have a dynamic day-night cycle in the game. I mean, it had weather shifts, but no night time set-up. The sewer levels were creepy. I understand the beach part being all sunny weather, but at least the Jungle could have been 10 times more scary, if we had night gameplay. I'm sure someone over at steam forums were working on a mod for it.



thanks for the info - looking forward to this mod 



sameer.pur said:


> One thing I would like to add, if developer have copied so many things from other games, why didn't they copy co-op partner revival from Borderlands or Left 4 Dead.  It would have been a much better experience if Med-kits weren't required for revival.





Ethan_Hunt said:


> Agreed! I believe I have only revived twice in the entire game. We had so many opportunities to revive each other when we were knocked down by a Thug or a RAAM, but this game didn't allow us to.



So this one has no revival option like L4D ( can't say about BL as I've not played this in MP mode yet ) - we have to use medkits each time we want to revive a partner - but in L4D we can at-least decide when we should give a medkit to our partners but one good thing is this game has plenty of snacks , fruits and energy drinks to maintain health


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

*Possible sequel???*

Dead Island dev trademarks 'Dead World' - Shacknews.com - Video Game News, Trailers, Game Videos, and Files


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 16, 2012)

hey guys 2 doubts------
1> can i play as different characters in sp?? i mean like change when ever i want??
2>are there any dev cheats like in fallout or skyrim??
i would love to go to the " room of requirement" so to speak.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ answer to the both questions are no.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 17, 2012)

damn. 
thanks topgear.
also another doubt...... after you finish the game is there any free roam??
cause i haven't finished the side quests in the resort... now iam in the sewers.( after the police station is overrun) can't i go back???


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ Free roam is not possible once you finish the game - you have to start a new game .. however all your weapons, mods, level will remain intact and the zombies will be also on th same level like your's ..

You can go back to the resort and finish your pending missions though you need to a find a safe house / boat like place with a map to go into main locations - but this will be disabled when you will be near the ending of the game ( though coming to the final stage takes lots of time if you are going to complete all the side quests ) - the game will warn you about this.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 18, 2012)

whoa!! i didnt expect that.
free roam would have been awesome. but it makes sense, when your trying to get of an island and then but back in to explore??!! story would have sucked.


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ yep, it don't goes with the story and theme of the game well - so free roam is disabled however, the game is big enough ( and the story is very good too ) - actually, it's the best survival horror zombie type game IMO.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> - actually, it's the best survival horror zombie type game IMO.


yea! no  doubt about that.
anyways thanks man!!
........................................................

I FOUND THE DEVELOPERS CHEAT LIST AND TRAINER...........................................
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G5HE3i9azw.html
"Dead Island PC How to install developers menu mod *VERSION 1.0.0 and 1.2.0"
AND IT WORKS.........................


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ you are welcome buddy


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 21, 2012)

the ending was actually too easy. a few grenades from behind the heli and the mutant is dead!!??
also.... is there a sequel?? hopefully with better voice acting and emotions ( like L.A NOIRE)


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ Try the Ryder White DLC.


----------

